# Sports Authority sale



## DEVO (Mar 10, 2005)

The Sports Authority in Danvers MA is 40% off everything skiing marked with .99 and .97, that's 40% off the lowest marked price.  We bought my wife a Leedum vandal helmet for $31 last night. I could have walked out of there with several pairs of skis if she would have let me.....     :-?


----------



## thetrailboss (Mar 10, 2005)

You didn't happen to see if they had any ski tuning supplies did you?


----------



## DEVO (Mar 10, 2005)

a few waxes, etc but not much I think.


----------



## Vortex (Mar 10, 2005)

TB Could this be in the Gear file also. Alot of good info.  I think I'm goin shoppin.  Devo had another good site Steep and Deep i believe good stuff.  thankx


----------



## Greg (Mar 12, 2005)

Today I fought the urge to buy a pair of Dynastar Legend 8000s at SA. After the 40% off, they were $365. I may still pick them up...


----------



## Greg (Mar 23, 2005)

Greg said:
			
		

> Today I fought the urge to buy a pair of Dynastar Legend 8000s at SA. After the 40% off, they were $365. I may still pick them up...


Went back to SA and most of the skis that were worth anything were gone, including the Dyna's...


----------



## thetrailboss (Mar 23, 2005)

Greg said:
			
		

> Greg said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Oh well...you never know where you'll find a good deal...they just appear and there is still a good chance you can find some good stuff at a good buy.  IMHO it would not be a real saving because you'd have to pay another shop to mount the stuff for you, but heck, still a good price.


----------



## riverc0il (Mar 23, 2005)

Greg said:
			
		

> Greg said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


i nailed a replacement pair for my broken pair for $350 at galyans.  then i picked up a pair of intuitiv bigs (last year's version of the 8800) on ebay for my substitute backcountry ski for the same price.  

the 8000s are really hot this year, not too surprising they didn't last long at that price.  i'm surprised the ski made it to clearance price at all!  if you are interested in the 8000, keep an eye on ebay.  i think they are going for around $500 still but they will keep coming down after ski season ends.  just watch out for not having a warrenty if you buy on ebay, i found out that the hard way


----------



## riverc0il (Mar 23, 2005)

greg, thought you were leaning towards the 7 24 pro?  did you give the 8000 another demo and change your mind?


----------



## Greg (Mar 23, 2005)

riverc0il said:
			
		

> greg, thought you were leaning towards the 7 24 pro?  did you give the 8000 another demo and change your mind?


Nope. I'm going based off of reviews, specifically that the 8000's are a bit softer ski. The closest demo I've ridden was the 4800, but it was ina 165. I did like the 724 Pro as it screams on the groomers, but I've been drawn more lately to natural snow and bumps which based on what I've read, the 8000 should shine on. I still hope to demo them, but with that price staring me in the face, it took a lot to not drop down the card...


----------



## awf170 (Mar 23, 2005)

riverc0il said:
			
		

> Greg said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



how did you brake a pair?


----------



## riverc0il (Mar 23, 2005)

> how did you brake a pair?


honestly, i don't know.  i went instant free heel in my AT gear, and looked down and the ski was split with the core visible.  likely based on base damage, i nailed a rock up against the side wall though i suspect the AT binding had something to do with it due to the amount of flex i was putting on the ski that day.  decide to mount the new 8000 with a look p12 and do the AT on the intuitiv big.



> I did like the 724 Pro as it screams on the groomers, but I've been drawn more lately to natural snow and bumps which based on what I've read, the 8000 should shine on.


that definitely sounds like you need a two ski quivver my man!   why get one ski that can do it all when you can get two that can totally rip in their respective catagories, lol.  the incredible thing about the 8000 is they can make any type of turn you push them towards which makes it a much more versitile ski.  definitely can't rip hard pack and scraped like a pair of volkls though.  there's always a sacrifice to be made when you're looking for the one ski quivver though.


----------



## Greg (Mar 23, 2005)

riverc0il said:
			
		

> decide to mount the new 8000 with a look p12


Thoughts on the P12? I'm considering that or a P10 as I don't need a DIN higher than 8 or 9 based on my weight.


----------



## riverc0il (Mar 24, 2005)

haven't mounted them yet, but it seemed like the best match for the ski.


----------

